# soundkarten empfehlung



## galdasc (20. März 2002)

grüßt euch, nich.

ich wollt mir ma ne neue soundkattn kaufen, aber bin mir noch nicht so sicher welche. ich will eine gute in der preisklasse von ca. 200-350 eur. im gespräch bei mir sind (so in der richtung):
   terratec DMX6fire
   soundblaster live platinum
   Game Theater (oder so)

falls es andere karten in der kategorie gibt oder ihr mit einer von den karten gute erfahrung gemacht habt, dann postet bitte soviel ihr könnt.

danke

-/cu\-


----------



## Freaky (21. März 2002)

*TERRATEC DMX6fire *


----------



## Kaprolactam (21. März 2002)

Laß die Finger von den Terratec-Karten, denn obwohl die Hardware gut ist, hat man nicht viel davon, weil die Jungs einfach keine Treiber schreiben können. Ich kenne sieben Leute die genau wie ich eine DMX (nicht die x-fire) rumliegen haben weil sie einfach nicht zu benutzen ist.

Die Guillemot ist wegen der Settop-box ganz fein, und die Live-Serie ist zwar nach wie vor ziemlich gut, doch gibt es von Creative schon neuere und deutlich bessere Karten.

Kaprolactam


----------



## Freaky (21. März 2002)

hab schon mehrere verbaut und die dinger laufen supi *g*
ewx oder dmx
naja egal die neue von creative "audigy" hmm würd trozdem die terratec nehmen....aber welche gute leistungfähige karte macht keine probs wenn die irq verteilung net stimmt ??? keine !!!


gruß freaky !!!!


----------



## galdasc (22. März 2002)

==> terratec oder guillemot ???

ich blick da jetzt nicht so richtig durch! also so weit ich es verstanden hab sind beide karten gut !?!? naja dann werd ich mich halt ma so entscheiden. ich bin aber eigentlich auch eher feakys meinung! 

aber @ kaprolactam:

zu "doch gibt es von Creative schon neuere und deutlich bessere Karten": welche meinst du??? ich dachte die platinum ist die beste von der firma.


nochwas... wo kann ich die am günstigsten kaufen, wo auch der service, das preis/leistungsverhältnis, usw. stimmt?


greets;-)  ;-)


----------



## dfd1 (22. März 2002)

Ich würde SOUND BLASTER AUDIGY™ PLAYER kaufen, da Creative mich schon mehrmals überzeugt hat 

Wenn du vertrauen zu OnlineShops hast (ich nicht) kannst du sie gleich bei Creative selber kaufen .
Vom Hören-Sagen nehme ich an, das sie für Support ne eigene Stelle haben (per e-mail). Kann das aber nicht bestätigen 

MFG
dfd

ps: Der Preis liegt bei  €120


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. März 2002)

Welche Soundkarte für dich am Besten ist kommt ganz auf den Anwendungsbereich an.
Für Spiele reicht auch eine 20€ Soundblaster Standard (z.B. PCI 128)Karte.
Für Audioanwendungen (aufnehmen / abspielen) bist du mit einer professionellen Karte deutlich besser bedient.
Halbprofessionell ist die Terratec 24/96. Hat keine Extras / Schnickschnack, aber excellente Audioqualität.
Darüber gehts dann in den Bereich der Studiokarten über 700€ bis unendlich.


----------



## Freaky (22. März 2002)

> nochwas... wo kann ich die am günstigsten kaufen, wo auch der service, das preis/leistungsverhältnis, usw. stimmt?


*bei uns*   !!!! banner klicken!!!!




> zu "doch gibt es von Creative schon neuere und deutlich bessere Karten": welche meinst du??? ich dachte die platinum ist die beste von der firma


da liegst du nicht ganz falsch, creative nennt seine deuren schätzlein "platinum" je nach aktuellem chip heißen die dann
"soundblaster live platinum" oder "soundblaster audigy platinum" !!!
bei der platinum version ist diese drivebay dabei kann man nicht einzeln nach kaufen !!!!


@BubiBohnensack  genau so ist es !!!!

@dfd1 man kann eingentlich bei jedem hersteller anrufen...mal kommt man durch mal net so ist das bei allen hotline´s.



gruß 
freaky


----------



## momohk (25. März 2002)

Also von den 3 genannten kann man nur die terratec empfehlen.

gruessle

Momo


----------



## galdasc (25. März 2002)

dankedankedanke

aba mein anwedungsbereich:

MIDI Ein- und Ausgang
Audio IN(anaolg, zum aufnehmen von cass...)
Audio OUT( -"- )
EAX,AC3,...
mehrere Kanäle
wenn mgl. frontmodul
und noch schnickschnack evtl.


so ungefähr soll sie aussehen, meine traumkarte!

-/cu\-


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. März 2002)

Midi ein und Ausgang haben die Billigsoundkarten (creative und co.) in Form eines Gameports. Da kannst du dann ein Kabel anschließen, das in einem IN und OUT endet. Z.B. für Keyboard oder Synthies.


----------



## galdasc (27. März 2002)

hehe

hab ich schon (des kabel), hab ne onboard, VIA97 chip, funzt aba net.
deswegen wollt ich extra MIDI ein/aus.

trotzdem danke.

-/cu\-


----------

